# Bachmann 2-6-2 Prairie DCC



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

Has anyone ever installed a decoder in one of these? I've searched the google thing and only found one set of pictures but it wasn't overly informative. Just wondering if anyone had tried.

Ben


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

If memory serves me correct, from reading on the web. There is no operational head light on this engine. That leaves a 4 wire solder job. I'm thinking the motor needs to be insulated too. I would ask over on the Bachmann forum or use their search engine. The 2-6-2 and 4-4-0 use traction tires and are not the best at running slow but at current prices they seem pretty nice.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

I picked one up for $50 on eBay as my first n Scale engine. Since then I've gotten a line on a Digitrax Zephyr base and a DCC equipped diesel for a different layout. Now I've got to figure out if I can get a DCC in that 2-6-2


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Ouch another Ebay  ModelTrainStuff has them from 29 to 44 bucks depending on road names. A 4 function like the Digitrax DZ143 should fit in the tender.
You'll love the Zephyr


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've installed sound in quite a few of them! Almost any engine can have a DCC decoder installed it's just a matter of how much work. I'm sorry I don't keep notes on installs I just do them, been doing them for so long that most of it I can do blind folded!
#1 you need to isolate the motor from everything else, and if there is a capacitor from motor lead to motor lead remove it too!
Another decoder to use is a NCE Z14SR


----------



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. When I get the engine I'll either bring this post back or start a new one. I'll open it up and we can go from there. NIMT, I have no doubt you'll be a big help in the installation. I've also read where you have to install pickups in the tender and the decoder in there. Now remember this is N-scale also. I'd give anything to get sound in it also if possible!!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

Xnats, they are out of stock of the B&O engines but I'm checking out their site. Never been there before.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

benjaminrogers said:


> Xnats, they are out of stock of the B&O engines but I'm checking out their site. Never been there before.


Thats the same website I gave you yesterday in the track thread when you asked about locos. I posted a link for one there.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would have to see the exact engine to be sure, but I've put sound in some pretty tiny engines!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

It was Joe but they were out of them when I went back! Weird. Should've taken it as a sign. I didn't really get to shop around there last night much.

Sean I'll post pictures as soon as I get the engine in and have some time. We are getting ready to move to a much larger apartment. Actually it's half of an old Craftsmen style home.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Model Train Forum restocks stuff on a monthly basis I think. Other good online sites are Fiferhobby.com which Joe listed and Hobbylinc.com
All three are great online stores for us N Scalers. 
When you get your engine you'll have to take the shells off and give us pics to reference too. You'll have to anyway to add the decoder and isolate the motor  We'll Sean will need them  the rest of us just like pictures :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Xnats said:


> Model Train Forum restocks stuff on a monthly basis I think.


Huh?  We have a stockroom? We have stuff ??? And all this time, I've been lost trying to find my way to the Executive Washroom! 

You mean ModelTrainStuff, of course!

(Though I kind of wish MTF did have a stockroom of stuff to play with!)

TJ


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks TJ :thumbsup:


----------

